# Touchpad not charging and shows some symbol



## princekrishnamahesh9 (Jun 8, 2012)

My HP Touchpad is not charing and it seems like its tottaly drained now... and when I put it for charging and after about 1 hour I press and hold power+home button and some symbol comes on screen. I'm posting a screen shot of it below. Please help me solve this issue


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

You're new, so I'll be gentle. Please read/ search, etc...... If you merely search about "charging/ charge/ dead TP" etc.... you'll get alot of information

Also, don't put your question in more than ONE spot. Someone, and most of the community, would be glad to answer questions, but not when you're redundant and irritating.


----------

